
Ask HN: How to Decline Cofounder Requests? - throwaway1341
Hi, I am a male technical solo founder who has founded startups before and am working on a really exciting project. As a solo founder, I feel like a single girl who everyone is hitting on. How do I decline cofounder requests?
======
RemoteIsHeaven
> How do I decline cofounder requests?

Are you signalling that you are looking for cofounders?

Does your project page/contact page say "Thank you for your interest in being
a cofounder but I'm currently not interested."?

------
zapstar
Keep saying “no thanks” and stay strong. You don’t owe them a reason or
anything. You know you’ve got a good idea and you’re on the right track when
everyone wants to simply ride on your coattails!

